# Udder Covers?



## buckaroomahma (Jun 25, 2011)

My husband read somewhere about udder covers for dairy goats. It talked about some sort of bag that covered the udders so that the does and weaned kids could graze together. Has anyone else ever heard of this? Do you have photos, diagrams, or a pattern? Thanks in advance!


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never seen any...

I just did a search and got *ahem* udder covers for nursing mothers as the top pick...for humans  

I know that some people will tape the teats to prevent nursing but sometimes the kids are able to pull the tape off.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 26, 2011)

This one women told me she took and old large bra and made a harness with it, for an old doe she had, whose teats hung too low, maybe something like that would work?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 26, 2011)

While looking up Afghani and Indian goats I saw some with what looked like shortened pillow cases tied over their udders.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482&cat=63&page=1

It looks really uncomfortable to me.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.fao.org/docrep/009/t0376e/T0376E06.htm


Found it. Scroll all the way down to the picture of the Nubian.  I think this could be made with an old pillow case. The thing to make sure of is that you are using it as basically an udder cozy and not a bra. It would need a MUCH better support strap. 


.... And I'm still can't believe I just typed  Udder Cozy


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 28, 2011)

I would just LOVE to see a goat running around in a bra!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking that an old tshirt would work....cut off the shoulders/neck and sew that shut to make a bag.  The material would be a little stretchy for comfort and would breath if it is cotton or a blend.  But a determined and strong kid may be able to suck right through that material.....I had a kid suck tape right off, or shift it enough to drain the udder.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe you could find those little, breathable, muzzle things for the kids.  I've never used them but I have seen them at fairs.  Wonder if that might be an option for keeping the babies from trying to nurse when they are out together.  Of course, then the kids wouldn't really be able to graze either so might not work.


----------

